# Adopted a ten year old yesterday



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Yesterday I brought home a ten year old red sable German Shepherd female that my 26 year old son adopted from our local shelter. She did not come through a rescue group as this shelter does not favor releasing dogs to rescue groups. My son just went to the shelter and fell in love with her last Thursday. Her spay check appointment was yesterday and she was found to be already spayed and heartworm negative







I picked her up at the vet since my son works late and she came to my home for a few hours. Within thirty minutes, she had met my pack of eight dogs (non-GSD) and could have cared less. She rode beautifully in the car and wanted to get in to the house right away. Once there, she checked everything out and settled down until my son came and picked her up. 

When he came through the door, she made her first sounds. She woo wooed for him and danced at the baby gate even though she had only seen him twice before at the shelter. He put her new collar on her and she danced around him in circles. When he put her leash on her to take her home with him, she trotted to his car and got right in to the backseat for him. 

For a dog that we had no history on other than that she had been relinquished when her owners were evicted, we could not have had better luck. For a first time dog owner (my son), she is perfect. Please meet Sable, the newest member of our family.



















Shannon


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She's beautiful!!
Thank you to your son for seeing the potential and beauty of this senior!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I love the seniors, she is beautiful


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

awe, she is a beauty, so glad your son found her!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's really great. She's beautiful.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

To date my best, and forever "heart dog" was 10 or 11 when I found him at a rescue. He is in my thoughts every day, and he passed over 5 years ago. As my current dogs pass, (many years from now) I will only search for senior dogs to share our home with. They are the best.

I wish you many happy memories with this beauty.
Give yourself, and your son a big hug from the OGSDR!!

Paula


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a stunning and regal girl! Thank you and your son for giving her another chance. She seems to realize it as well. I bet she will be absolutely devoted to him. Great news that she is healthy too. Hoping she has several more happy years ahead of her. Another wonderful senior saved!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Congratulations to your son - and thank YOU for raising such a fine young man! I hold a huge admiration for folks who are generous enough to bring a senior dog into their lives. 

She is a beauty!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ Perfectly said, I 2nd !!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

your son is an absolute ANGEL!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

on your newest family member. Your son is a special person to give this girl a home. I love people who are willing to look past a dogs age. Seniors are great!! So glad they found each other.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My son has watched as several rescue dogs and several foster dogs have come through our door. He has seen the dogs that I have transported for several GSD rescues as well as other rescues too. In the past, he had always talked about a puppy, so I was absolutely thrilled when he went to the shelter to adopt and then found and fell in love with a senior girl. All of my reservations regarding adopting a dog whose history was totally unknown evaporated in about fifteen minutes last night. Both my son and Sable are very lucky to have found one another and I even told Paul that, when he takes a vacation, Sable can come stay at my home since she is well-behaved and got along with all eight of my dogs. We could not have gotten luckier.

Shannon


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have goose bumps and tears in my eyes.
What a wonderful son you have and what a lucky girl Sable is!
Seniors are the best.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

What a beauty! I am still looking for someone for Jolene to play with. 


Powell


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great story!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

HORRAY FOR YOU AND YOUR SON !!!!! What a terrific way to start and end the day---with hugs and kisses and "thanks-you's" ....there's truly NOTHING like it !!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your joy with us! What a gorgeous girl and a wonderful story!!

Please post more pictures!

Tanya


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a wonderful young man for adopting this beautiful senior! I know you must be very proud of your son! She's a beauty and I wish them years and years of happiness together.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Reading this brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful story. I hope they have many happy years together.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations to your son, how wonderful! Also congratulations to you on your new grand-dog


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: WVGShepFor a first time dog owner (my son), she is perfect.


Congrats to your son for adopting a senior.

Now you need to get him to join the board!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a heartwarming thing to read first thing in the morning! And what a wonderful son you have! She's a beauty and sounds like she will be a perfect companion for him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a wonderful story! She is a lovely lady!!!
Seniors are the best. I hope your son will be posting updates.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What a great story! There's something so wonderful about old lady dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Best story I've heard all month! What a wonderful and loving thing to do. She is stunning!!! Can hardly wait to hear about more of her adventures in her new home. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I love this story!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Rosa:

I hope to see Sable more this weekend if Paul has not taken her hiking in the woods for a view of the fall colors or a similar activity. She is due for a bath and I told him that I would help him with his/her first, if he would like to have my help. He will need to have help for toenails and ear cleanings, so this is on my list after she has a few days to settle in and bond with Paul. He is off for the next four days and plans to spend nearly all of that time with Sable. 

Shannon


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

very, very, very cool!!! many blessings to you and your family, and especially your son, and, of course, to sable. dear girl, and so very lucky!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go! What a beautiful find, she must be one lucky girl to have such a great family to spoil her rotten!! Hope you post TONS of pics!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Everything has been said, congratulations and enjoy.......


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: WVGShepRosa:
> 
> I hope to see Sable more this weekend if Paul has not taken her hiking in the woods for a view of the fall colors or a similar activity. She is due for a bath and I told him that I would help him with his/her first, if he would like to have my help. He will need to have help for toenails and ear cleanings, so this is on my list after she has a few days to settle in and bond with Paul. He is off for the next four days and plans to spend nearly all of that time with Sable.
> 
> Shannon


Shannon, you should be so proud of yourself for raising a child that has such wonderful life values. Sable has so much more to offer this world...just look at her!!!! She's amazing. She wants nothing more that a human of her very own that will value her in all the wisdom and grace that only an older dog can offer. I'm so happy her her, for Paul and for you. Best of luck with bath time and give her a wee little hug from me when you see her.

Hugs for all,


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Sable is spending today with Paul and is also on antibiotics for a new respiratory challenge. She is coughing and gurgling and my vet started her on some Bactrim to try to head off anything more serious. Coming from a shelter, we knew this was a risk. On the good side, she is eating well and has spent the past two nights sleeping at the foot of Paul's bed. They took a walk today and she became winded, so they turned around for home and she is relaxing now. Her pacing is stopping and she is getting lots of tummy rubs by everyone around her. 

Shannon


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad to hear that Paul was able to get her in to the Vet and get her on some meds to nip whatever it is in the behind. Between all the germs at the Shelter and the stress of everything, its always good to take in slow with the Seniors when they first come home. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Seniors are something very special. Congrats and hugs to both of you and kisses for the grand old lady.







Hiking is the best in the fall! Hope she gets better soon and you will share many wonderful years together.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Rosa:

Sable continues to improve from her respiratory ailment and I strongly suspect that she is recovering from canine influenza or early pneumonia. We did not get a culture and, in hindsight, this would have been nice. She is much better and is becoming a typical German Shepherd in her voice, barking and woowooing. She can not get enough of riding in the car and is very gentle, patient and well mannered with my senior mother-in-law especially. She made all sorts of trips with Paul this past weekend and loves everyone that she meets. When Paul went to a friend's birthday party this past weekend, Sable was the hit of the party. 

Sable in the yard









Sable with Paul









Paul still can not get over what a wonderful dog Sable is and is certain that she would not have made it out of the shelter if he had not adopted her. I am certain that she would not have made it out once she became ill. Both Paul and Sable are enjoying eachother's company to the maximum capacity possible at this point. 

Shannon


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I just love this story and I love your son for being so compassionate and loving to this beautiful senior. I'm thrilled that they're having a good time together.

Please keep updating - it makes my day!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

There is little doubt that this lovely lady would have ever made it out of the shelter alive if not for Paul. I can only imagine how thrilled she was when he chose HER!!!! I'm thrilled with his choice. 

So she loves to ride in the car....I guess theres nothing like that fresh air in your face and the amazement of getting somewhere with no effort whatsoever...to a dog this must be magical. 

I'm glad she continues to improve health-wise. Please keep us posted. 

I just LOVE the picture of her with your son-she looks soooo proud to have her very own person its like she's shouting to the world 'Look world, I got my very own person!!!!'.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

They look good together...... Both proud!!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It is hard to believe that it has been two months since Sable joined my son's life. He has taken her hiking, with him when he cuts wood, to the homes of his friends and in the car when he runs short errands. While he works, Sable keeps Grandma safe and alerts to anything near their home. 

Here are a few photos of Sable and Paul in our recent heavy snow. She had a blast bouncing, jumping and biting at the snow. 




























Sable is doing remarkably well and is being doted upon by everyone around her. She has made herself at home and everyone is greeted by her GSD woo-woo-woo upon their arrival.

Shannon


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love a happy ending!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

look at that snow! I love your son for adopting this ol' girl. Paige is 11 and still spry as a pup. Only a very few people would adopt a dog that old, unless i knew the dog I must admit that I wouldn't either.
your son is a VERY VERY special person and he has given this dog the gift of life. happy new year!


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

I loved reading this story! I have a soft spot for seniors too, and have told DH in our future, we will be involved with rescuing them.


----------

